# Topics > Smart home >  KOHLER Konnect products, Kohler Co., Kohler, Wisconsin, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kohler Co.

Home page - smarthome.kohler.com

----------


## Airicist

New KOHLER® Konnect™ Smart Home Products

Published on Jan 5, 2018




> Say hello to the future of smart home technology. With KOHLER Konnect featuring voice-enabled technology, your shower, bathtub, toilet, smart mirror and smart faucet are finally all connected—to you and each other. From adjusting lighting on your vanity mirror with Amazon Alexa technology to automatically filling the bathtub to the perfect temperature, discover how KOHLER Konnect can make your life easier.

----------


## Airicist

Kohler wants Alexa in your bathroom

Published on Jan 5, 2018




> We took a look inside Kohler's Smart Home Experience Lab and what the 145-year old bathroom manufacturer is planning for the smart home.

----------


## Airicist

"Kohler Introduces Voice-Command Technology into the Bathroom, Announces New Smart Home Products with ‘Kohler Konnect’"
Kohler debuts Verdera Voice Lighted Mirror with Amazon Alexa at CES 2018; offers collection of smart kitchen and bath products with KOHLER Konnect

January 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

KOHLER® Intelligent Toilets

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Master Plumber and LEED green associate Ed Del Grande walks you through Kohler’s offering of innovative intelligent toilets.

----------


## Airicist

The Kohler Numi 2 brings smarts to your parts

Published on Jan 13, 2019




> The Kohler Numi 2 is one of the wildest - and smartest - toilets on the market. This $7,000 commode is completely hands free and plays music and birdsong while you go. It's truly an amazing little robot.

----------


## Airicist

Kohler's smart toilet brings voice assistant into bathrooms

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> Your toilet just might have answers to your most pressing questions -- if you own the Kohler Numi 2.0 Intelligent Toilet. The toilet with Alexa built right into will be on display at CES 2019.
> 
> The Kohler Numi 2.0 Intelligent Toilet exists in a space somewhere between luxury and excess. According to the company, the toilet has practical features like water efficiency checks that make sure you're never using more water than necessary. It has convenient features like smart lighting that makes it easy to see your way around the bathroom even in the dead of night — and those lights are interactive, multicolored, and dynamic so they can adjust to the setting.
> 
> It even has personalized cleansing functions that make sure the toilet is set to your specifications, including a heated seat and drying functionality.
> 
> Then there's a feature that you probably never thought you'd see in a toilet: Voice control. The Numi 2.0 Intelligent Toilet has high-quality speakers built right into it, and those speakers come equipped with Amazon's voice assistant Alexa. If you have a question while you're sitting on the toilet, just ask Alexa. You can also run your home automation processes while in the bathroom. You can even have Alexa queue up your favorite playlist and watch the toilet's lights sync up to the beat. Your bathroom can double as your own personal dance club if you so desire.
> 
> “Connected technology is driving innovation in the smart home category, but connectivity alone isn’t enough. We believe in leading with design and seamlessly incorporating the right technologies so that our customers can personalize their bathroom experiences to be just right for them,” David Kohler, president and CEO of Kohler, said in a statement.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Wow: Artificial Intelligence in your toilet

Published on May 19, 2019




> In this video I talk about the latest intelligent toilet by Kohler - it uses AI to incorporate voice control and has features such as speakers, heated seat, dryer and more.

----------


## Airicist

KOHLER Konnect Smart Kitchen and Bathroom Products at CES 2019

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> We get an extensive tour of the KOHLER Konnect ecosystem of smart kitchen and bathroom products, including the Sensate Touchless Kitchen Faucet, Verdera Voice Lighted Mirror, Intelligent Toilets, DTV+ Shower System, Numi 2.0 Intelligent Toilet, and more, at CES 2019!

----------


## Airicist

Veil intelligent toilet with bidet seat

Published on Jul 3, 2019




> Discover the Veil toilet–the perfect balance of art and technology. This video explores the sleek design and features of the KOHLER® Veil intelligent toilet including one-touch remote control, a seat that automatically opens and closes, and a stainless steel wand with three personal cleansing sprays–front, pulsating, and spiral–for the ultimate comfort.

----------


## Airicist

Discover the world of KOHLER intelligent toilets

Mar 10, 2020




> What makes an intelligent toilet such a remarkable experience? See how innovative technology and striking design come together to create the groundbreaking line of KOHLER intelligent toilets.

----------

